# Shipping dead stuff



## OGIGA (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm looking for advice on how to ship dead insects/mantises. Last time, the recipient said the mantis was shattered into pieces.


----------



## Hypoponera (Jun 8, 2007)

I saw something that might work. Place the mantis flat on a piece of stiff cardboard. Wrap the mantis and cardboard tightly with clear plastic wrap. Staple all around the mantis. This should hold the mantis firmly in place. Place the cardboard diagonally into a box and add tissue paper as packing material.


----------



## jplelito (Jun 8, 2007)

That's not a bad idea.

You could use Schmitt Boxes - usually just cardboard boxes with foam in the bottom. You can insert a pin into the insect, then insert the pin into the foam, and it should stay in place. For large specimens, say, a female _Tenodera_, you might use two pins or pin a piece of wire under her abdomen to keep it from sagging.

These are pretty cheap. It's cheaper and easier still if you just make your own: get any old box, cut styrofoam to fit the bottom, pin bug in there, secure with packing peanuts or gently wrap, ship, and enjoy.

Hope that helps..


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm getting the idea.


----------



## Orin (Jun 9, 2007)

As mentioned, carding the bug is necessary for shipping but cellophane is normally used rather than plastic wrap.


----------



## AFK (Jun 9, 2007)

dead stuff is more likely to break and shatter than living stuff because dead stuff is dry and brittle. i think the solution then is to ship the stuff alive, and when the recipient receives his stuff, he can then kill it however he likes. there, problem solved.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 9, 2007)

Ouch


----------



## HempKnight (Jun 9, 2007)

I like AFK's idea the best. :roll:


----------



## babynik14 (Jun 9, 2007)

why do u want to ship a dead insect anyways?


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 9, 2007)

Some crazy people study them


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 9, 2007)

Some people collect them too. If it was alive, I'd keep it.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 18, 2007)

Dead specimen can easily break into pieces when dried up. I placed the dead specimen in a small plastic bag and then wrap with cotton and place into a vial, then ship it in a box. It works alright. BUt reposition it will be difficult as the dead insect shape is rigid by then.



> why do u want to ship a dead insect anyways?


For identification and collection. A well preserved dead specimen can worth more than a live one.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 18, 2007)

The last one I shipped arrived fine. I cut a Styrofoam cup in half, but the mantis on the inner side of the cup kind of like a boat with one end missing. Then, I stabbed toothpicks around the mantis so it wouldn't move. Lastly, I wrapped the whole thing in plastic put it in a well padded box. I still think there are better ways.


----------



## Asa (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't ship those at all. If people want a rare specimen, they can come to our nature park to look at it.


----------



## Hypoponera (Jun 18, 2007)

Not all of us can travel clear across the country to pick up a specimen. I am putting together a collection for use at the local elementry schools and the Boy Scout pack. I need dead specimens to pin and have on display. The mantid section has proven to be a big hit with all the kids. Thanks OGIGA and I will try to send you a photo of the collection!


----------



## AFK (Jun 18, 2007)

> Dead specimen can easily break into pieces when dried up. I placed the dead specimen in a small plastic bag and then wrap with cotton and place into a vial, then ship it in a box. It works alright. BUt reposition it will be difficult as the dead insect shape is rigid by then.
> 
> 
> > why do u want to ship a dead insect anyways?
> ...


i used to be an avid insect collector, and i became REALLY REALLY skilled at mounting insects so that they looks alive. takes a lot of smartly placed pins at the right angles to achieve this.to "reposition" dried insects, you can loosen them up so that they're as loose as if they've just died. how? dump the dried specimen in a bottle of water and let it soak. depending on the size of the specimen, it can take anywhere from a day or so to soften the specimen up. just make sure you don't leave it in there too long or it will rot.l i don't recommend soaking in alcohol as it can discolor the insect.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 18, 2007)

> Not all of us can travel clear across the country to pick up a specimen. I am putting together a collection for use at the local elementry schools and the Boy Scout pack. I need dead specimens to pin and have on display. The mantid section has proven to be a big hit with all the kids. Thanks OGIGA and I will try to send you a photo of the collection!


Looking forward to it!


----------



## Hypoponera (Jun 19, 2007)

To speed up the relaxing, I use a homemade humidifing chamber. A large mouthed canning jar packed with wet paper towels. Place the specimen on a metal plate and slide in on top of the towels. Place the lid on tightly. Put in the oven and set to 170 F. Most dried specimens can be GENTLY repositioned after about an hour or so.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes i have also heard of people wrapping the dead specimen that has gone rigid with tissue paper and then soaked it in the water til it gets soft, then reposition it and dried it up quickly in oven (a very risky step).


----------



## Asa (Jun 20, 2007)

> Yes i have also heard of people wrapping the dead specimen that has gone rigid with tissue paper and then soaked it in the water til it gets soft, then reposition it and dried it up quickly in oven (a very risky step).


What I do. The oven hasn't caused me any problems yet.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 20, 2007)

I had a friend completely toasted the specimen leaving the it in the oven for too long.


----------



## Asa (Jun 20, 2007)

> I had a friend completely toasted the specimen leaving the it in the oven for too long.


The trick...not too leave it in more than a couple seconds.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 20, 2007)

Well, you know...

1. Put it in the oven.

2. Get all excited.

3. Got to the bathroom.

4. Forget all about it.

5. Start doing other stuff.

6. Oops.


----------



## Asa (Jun 20, 2007)

> Well, you know...1. Put it in the oven.
> 
> 2. Get all excited.
> 
> ...


A couple secs is not enough to go the bathroom.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 20, 2007)

> > Well, you know...1. Put it in the oven.
> >
> > 2. Get all excited.
> >
> ...


Couple of sec is also not enough to dry a wet specimen. :wink:


----------



## Asa (Jun 20, 2007)

Is for me. If they are really wet I put them in the microwave.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 20, 2007)

> Is for me. If they are really wet I put them in the microwave.


If that's not enough, I stir fry them. :lol: jk


----------



## athicks (Jun 20, 2007)

> I had a friend completely toasted the specimen leaving the it in the oven for too long.


Uuh, that would be gross!  

hahaha


----------



## Horatio (Jun 22, 2007)

I am very sorry when you lose a mantis  as you are definately an excellent caregiver for them :wink: . I find it great that you do the specimen thing (my youngest collects all of our specimens including molts) - I actually did a lot of birds and a few mammals in my younger years and still have an old coot (really! and it is not me or my husband!) in the basement that I bring to schools for teaching. ANYHOW, I was just going to let you know at university and home we always used cheese cloth for wrapping. Maybe that would help with the shipping. It is very inexpensive and then you can use insect pins to pin the cheese cloth to styrofoam and then cover it with the cup and send it. You can wrap a few layers around for security and stability. My coot has about 10 wraps to keep it from getting dust &amp; moisture etc. It was collected in about 1990 and is in mint condition. Is it possible, I wonder, to relax them afterwards in posed positions? Now that would sure be neat for teaching! Good luck! H.


----------



## Asa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey :shock: :!: That's a great idea! You could put a mantis in the 'killer death' pose!


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 22, 2007)

> I am very sorry when you lose a mantis  as you are definately an excellent caregiver for them :wink: . I find it great that you do the specimen thing (my youngest collects all of our specimens including molts) - I actually did a lot of birds and a few mammals in my younger years and still have an old coot (really! and it is not me or my husband!) in the basement that I bring to schools for teaching. ANYHOW, I was just going to let you know at university and home we always used cheese cloth for wrapping. Maybe that would help with the shipping. It is very inexpensive and then you can use insect pins to pin the cheese cloth to styrofoam and then cover it with the cup and send it. You can wrap a few layers around for security and stability. My coot has about 10 wraps to keep it from getting dust &amp; moisture etc. It was collected in about 1990 and is in mint condition. Is it possible, I wonder, to relax them afterwards in posed positions? Now that would sure be neat for teaching! Good luck! H.


Oh cheesecloth! Thanks for the suggestions. I was wondering if you had any ways to keep specimen from rotting. Both of my dead female adults started smelling like they were fermenting.


----------



## Hypoponera (Jun 22, 2007)

Freeze the adults as soon as you find them dead. You should also gut the females. For best results, gutting should be done prior to freezing. Removing the contents of the abdomen helps to stop rotting. It removes excess water that would be stuck inside!


----------



## Asa (Jun 22, 2007)

> Freeze the adults as soon as you find them dead. You should also gut the females. For best results, gutting should be done prior to freezing. Removing the contents of the abdomen helps to stop rotting. It removes excess water that would be stuck inside!


Oh gross...I could never do that. OGIGA might be able to though  .


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 22, 2007)

> > Freeze the adults as soon as you find them dead. You should also gut the females. For best results, gutting should be done prior to freezing. Removing the contents of the abdomen helps to stop rotting. It removes excess water that would be stuck inside!
> 
> 
> Oh gross...I could never do that. OGIGA might be able to though  .


What?? :lol: 

How do you remove the contents? Wouldn't the abdomen deflate?


----------



## Hypoponera (Jun 22, 2007)

Slice the abdomen open on one side or on the underside where the thorax and abdomen join. Remove the contents. You can leave the abdomen as is and it will look deflated. Or you can stuff the cleaned out abdomen with cotton balls. Both options will keep the specimen from rotting. You can do the same thing with the males, but it isn't usually needed.

I remove the contents with a small steel styrene scriber. But any small, thin and flattened tool should work. You just want to scrape everything out. Ever cleaned out a pumpkin? This is the same thing, just on a smaller scale!


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh I see. That's a little scary. I think I will leave that up to whoever wants to keep the dead specimen.


----------



## Asa (Jun 22, 2007)

> Oh I see. That's a little scary. I think I will leave that up to whoever wants to keep the dead specimen.


C'mon, you're brave  .


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't know about that. I'm scared of saliva, germs, and things that are going bad. I'm not afraid of things like chicken guts because I know I'm going to eat it.


----------



## Hypoponera (Jun 22, 2007)

Just remember, mantid guts are high in protein!!


----------



## Asa (Jun 22, 2007)

I doubt there is enough to really account for the effort.


----------



## Horatio (Jun 23, 2007)

So the steps for preservation of an insect are (correct the mistakes anyone!)

1. Upon death - freeze it until you have time to empty it (?) or

empty it immediately- (does everything come out from the head etc. or is it just the abdomen that gets emptied?)

2. Then stuff it with cotton to maintain shape

Then... :?:

What am I missing/or am I missing anything?

Does anyone use potato flour for clean-ups?

OGIGA - you could use gloves and do it on newspaper or wax paper. I guess, though, you have to be the type of person who is willing and able to do this sourt of stuff. And be okay if you are not that type of person. I had to dissect a cat and shark for my first year vertebrate zoology. It seemed no matter what science class I was in, we were doing some sourt of dissecting, come to think of it. In ornithology lab, everyone got a different bird species (mine was a Maggie). Hey, you posted the mantid body parts, right? That wasn't a molt, was it? :?:


----------



## Hypoponera (Jun 23, 2007)

Freezing is needed only when you can not prep the specimen immediately. Plus, you must allow the froozen specimen to defrost fully before you work on it. A froozen mantid breaks just as easily as a desicated one.

Male mantids do not need to be gutted, only the females do. You will only remove the contents of the abdomen. Do not attempt to remove the contents of the head or thorax. Filling the abdomen with cotton is an option.

Once the abdomen has been worked on, pin and pose the mantid. Then allow to dry. I live in a desert. So air drying is very quick. If you live in an area with high humidity or need the specimen dried faster, you can use an oven. Just keep it at the lowest temp possible and watch it closely!

Once the specimen is dry, add the identification label and put in a display case. And your done.


----------

